# Admin- please can I have pm function.



## pugguy (Feb 21, 2011)

As per title. I would like to contact an other member about a simular problem. I am not a spammer. My tt is up for sale and thus not worth me subscribing.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pugguy, As I replied to your other post, Forum rules do not allow, unless conditions are met.
If the member concerned wishes to PM me his Email address I will PM it to you, so you may contact them.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Send me £15 and it's yours www.ttoc.co.uk/shop

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## pugguy (Feb 21, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Pugguy, As I replied to your other post, Forum rules do not allow, unless conditions are met.
> If the member concerned wishes to PM me his Email address I will PM it to you, so you may contact them.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy, If the members concerned used this forum often they would see my replys to their thread viewtopic.php?f=2&t=195083 Hense why I want to pm/email them ( DamoTT & Sh0x).....

As mentioned I am selling my TT so would not get £15 use from this forum..

Ohh well, thanks anyway. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

